# Subs Needed DuPage IL



## ZoomByU (Jan 25, 2008)

We are looking for subs with reliable equipment and that are available all winter. If available send me an email at [email protected]


----------



## ZoomByU (Jan 25, 2008)

Still in need of one more sub for the wheaton and glendale heights area. Please contact me ASAP either by email or give me a call 630-333-8789.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

e-mailed you last night, i will give you a call today sometime. i live in wheaton so this wouldnt be to bad of a plow route, if the position is still open!


----------



## lsexpress (Dec 9, 2008)

*Need my help?*

I have dump trucks available if needed for snow removal. Let me know if you are interested or if there is anyone that I can contact.

Thanks.... Nick


----------

